

A New Home for Hacker Dojo - mtviewdave
http://www.hackerdojo.com/ANewHomeForHackerDojo

======
imrehg
I'm amazed just how many times external conditions can force a change for the
better. Similar thing happened to one of my favorite cafe here - landlord
wanted them out, they had to scramble, then found a bigger, better, cheaper
place just nearby and they have more business and more interesting events than
ever before.

Also, I like the transparency of the whole thing.

Well done! If I was living there instead of 16 timezones away, would
definitely go and become a member. :)

~~~
bluehat
Thanks for the kind words. We've worked hard to be transparent through the
whole process, and we're grateful that things look to be going so well right
now, but man, I would have rather spent a year of my life doing something more
awesome than undoing some chaos :p I think the other core volunteers and
employees would agree.

------
dweekly
We're so excited about this. The space is enormous - over 16,000 square feet!
It's about double the current footage we're legally allowed to use and is 100%
move-in ready. Now we just need to get the fiber pulled and the interior done
up and we'll be good to go for the next phase of hacker empire. Yay! (We'll be
subletting the old space at Whisman once we complete the move.)

~~~
sown
Neat! Does this mean fewer events will get canceled?

------
marcomonteiro
This is amazing news! I had to suspend my membership for the last few months
(economic reasons) but I'm glad to see that the Dojo lives on.
Congratulations.

------
project23
Just wanted to say congrats

